# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  OnlineShop für Samen aus Thailand?

## Enrico

Kennt jemand so was? Wir bringen zwar immer mit oder lassen mitbringen, aber wie dieses Jahr ham wir halt wieder was vergessen. Schiene sein Koffer ist zwar schon für mich gebucht uf seinem Rückflug  ::  , aber ich frag mal trotzdem in die Runde, ob da einer ne Quelle in Deutschland kennt.   ::

----------


## schiene

bei Ebay bekommste eigentlich alles,schau mal rein!!!

----------


## schiene

hier gibts auch was....
http://www.saatgut-vielfalt.de/saatg...ucts_id=910778

----------


## Enrico

Ok, versuch ichs nochmal. Als ich letztens schaute gabs nur die kleinen Tüten. Durch das Gewächshaus brauchen wir schon immer große Mengen. Allein Koriander hab ich glaube 4 oder 5 mal angesetzt letztes Jahr. Ich such mal weiter  ::  

Aber du bringst trotzdem nen Beutel voll mit!   ::

----------


## Enrico

> hier gibts auch was....
> http://www.saatgut-vielfalt.de/saatg...ucts_id=910778


  ::  das sieht schon besser aus als Ebay.   ::

----------


## Jim

es muss nicht immer thai sein:

http://www.kraeuter-und-duftpflanzen.de ... _9540.html

aber da gibts auch Kräuter + Heilpflanzen, die noch nichtmal die Thais kennen

http://www.kraeuter-und-duftpflanzen.de ... e+Pfeffer+

Für größere Mengen würd ich einige meiner Pflanzen blühen lassen bis sie samen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

http://www.simply-thai.com/Thai-Market- ... -seeds.htm

----------


## Enrico

Vielen dank   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, meine Frau lässt einen Teil der Korianderpflanzen auswachsen, sodaß sie Samen bilden. Den hebt sie dann auf und säät ihn dann im Frühjahr wieder aus.

----------


## Enrico

Tja, soweit das sie Samen bilden ist es leider nicht annähernd gekommen letztes Jahr. 4 Thais futtern ganz schön was weg hier. (also Sawee und ihre Freundinnen)

----------


## Enrico

Unser Koriander kommt nun übrigens schon das zweite Jahr alleine. Im Herbst Stroh drauf und im Frühjahr geht es wieder los. Denke mal die milden Winter geben ihr übriges dazu.

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn man dem Koriander die Möglichkeit gibt, zu blühen und dann Samen zu bilden, die dann auf die Erde fallen, dann beginnt er wieder von selbst anzutreiben. Man darf daher nicht alle Blätter der Pflanze entfernen.

----------

